# D-Link DIR-605L Wireless N Cloud Router + Cable internet



## BhushanP (Jul 15, 2015)

I recently purchased this router from Amazon for my home. I have joister broadband in Pune. I don't need a modem for using this connection. The connector plugs directly in to my laptop's ethernet port. After getting this router, i followed the suggested steps:


Inserted the cable in the "Internet" port of the router. Got a limited wifi connectivity.
Accessed D Link set up page. Used the PPPoE set up with username and password.

But I cannot connect to the Internet. I get that limited connectivity message. 

Now, I am wondering if I am missing some essential steps. Or I have a wrong router and I should have bought an ADSL modem+Wifi router (e.g D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem).

Please help.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2015)

Do you have to login via a webpage to access internet ?


----------



## BhushanP (Jul 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Do you have to login via a webpage to access internet ?



Not via a webpage. Windows networking lists the connected wired network and shows available wi fi networks. I have to select mine (wired) and then log in. I am using Windows 8.1. 
I have to do it every time I plug in.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2015)

BhushanP said:


> Not via a webpage. Windows networking lists the connected wired network and shows available wi fi networks. I have to select mine (wired) and then log in. I am using Windows 8.1.
> I have to do it every time I plug in.


so you have to connect through ethernet to login and then switch to wifi to browse? 
Login as in Domain Login to their network? can you post a screen shot of the login window? also post ipconfig output.
adding   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2015)

set router mac address same as that of your laptop ethernet card(note laptop also has wifi card with its own different mac address).run ipconfig /all in command prompt & you can see the physical/mac address of all the cards in a system.


----------



## BhushanP (Jul 16, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> set router mac address same as that of your laptop ethernet card(note laptop also has wifi card with its own different mac address).run ipconfig /all in command prompt & you can see the physical/mac address of all the cards in a system.



It worked. Earlier when I had used the "Copy your PC's MAC ID" option in the set up screen, it had picked up the wi fi card's ID. Changing it to Ethernet ID made it work. Thanks to you both, guys. I really appreciate it


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2015)

BhushanP said:


> It worked. Earlier when I had used the "Copy your PC's MAC ID" option in the set up screen, it had picked up the wi fi card's ID. Changing it to Ethernet ID made it work. Thanks to you both, guys. I really appreciate it



You are welcome 

As your issue is resolved, I am closing this thread.


----------

